# Blyth Harbour tug boats.



## pityacka

Does anyone have any information about the tugboats which were in use in Blyth harbour, up until about the 1960s. I cannot remember how many there were, but the majority, if not all, were 'paddle' tugs, with a paddle on each side. One of the tugs was definitely named "Chipchase", but I cannot recall any of the other names. Due to the paddles they were very manoeuvreable in the harbour. As the harbour upriver, where the staithes were, was not very wide, perhaps that was the reason that paddle tug boats were used.
As youngsters we spent many hours fishing from the staithes and watched the tugs mvoing about with the colliers in tow.
I do not know what the sizes of the colliers were(tonnage) but one ship which came into port was, I think, "Nairnbank". I think it was about 10,000 tons and it looked huge compared to the normal ones which came into port.


----------



## spartan

Hi pityaker,paddle tugs were in use at Blyth until1958 they were
Earl Of Beaconsfield built in 1889 broken up at Bolkows November 58
Steel built 1889 broken up Bolkows May 58
Greatham built 1893 broken up Bolkows May 58
This left the following motor tugs
Seasider built 1919 broken up Bolkows March 69
Langton built 1892 broken up at Gateshead May 63
Homer built 1915 broken up Bolkows March 68
Northsider built 1896 broken up Bolkows August 63
The following came to Blyth in 1962
Hillsider Built 1924 Broken up Bolkows October 72 
Francis Batey built 1914 Broken up Bolkows April 68
Maximus built 56 came to Blyth 71.I Believe she is rotting away somewhere
The Chipchase was the Harbour masters tug (not a paddler) has recentley been broken up,there are pictures of her in the gallery
Most of the ships would be around 2,000 gross 4,000 dwt tons,like you I remember the odd big one coming in
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## pityacka

Thanks for that, Spartan. Memory failing me - I always remembered the Chipchase, but had forgotten that it was not a paddle tug. Just been on the phone to a relative, and he informs me that the Chipchase turned over in the harbour whilst assisting a ship to the dry-dock. Blocked the harbour, or caused trouble, for above a week.


----------



## BlythSpirit

have a look in my gallery there are lots of photos of the tugs including the sunken Chipchase.


----------



## pityacka

Thanks, BlythSpirit, I will certainly have a look at your gallery, as it will bring back some memories.
Also received info. re Chipchase at the following site :
http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/chipchase1953.html
There are several photos of it, including the harbour incident, and also when it went on to Seaham harbour, and then to Whitehaven for preservation, but ended up scrapped.


----------



## davidships

MAXIMUS was laid up at the old Brooke marine yard at Lowestoft for ages after working at Ipswich. Engine reported removed in 2009 and taken to Holland. Finally scrapped earlier this year.


----------



## jrdawson1955

If your interested in the tug boats i can put you onto a website with archive footage of the river blyth and the ships + tugboats. www.sixtownships.org.uk
Brilliant footage in the Blyth Journey Through Time DVD. Also shiplaunches, the port unloading cargo from ships at Blyth and Wrights Timber Yard to name a few. Its amatuer archive footage, but superb quality. 
Its got the Empress of Scotland and various others going to HB at North Blyth.


----------



## pityacka

Thanks for the information, jrdawson1955. I have visited thesixtownships site before, but I did not spot what you recommend. Will certainly have a look at it.


----------



## frank fish

In addition to those mentioned there was also a small tug owned by the harbour commissioners the "John Dent" and a steam launch used by the harbour master the "Cambois"


----------



## pityacka

frank fish, Thanks for that. Every little helps, as they say. I am not doing any project re the tugs. Just general interest. Spent a lot of time at the harbour as a youngster fishing from the jetties for "poddlers". Also, as regards the 'Nairnbank', it was not a collier, but a freight ship which came into Blyth for a re-fit.


----------



## frank fish

As far as I remember the Nairnbank and Olivebank were bought by Blyth Drydocks and Shipbuilding Co.alongwith the Silversandal and renamed Blyth Navigator,Blyth Adventurer and Blyth Trader and were then managed by Moller Line (UK). Like you Pityacka I was an enthusiastic catcher of podlers off the jetties


----------



## pityacka

frank fish, I did not realise that it had been renamed Blyth Navigator. I recall seeing it in the south harbour, and it looked massive compared with what usually came into port. Fished on the east side, the jetties near the Seven Stars; also went onto the rocks there for winkles, which Dad loved. I could not eat them until I was in my 40s. The ladders down to the rocks were frightening when you were about 7-8 yrs old.


----------



## michael higgins

no one mentioned the westsider yet,i worked on her during her time on the tyne.i believe she was the last tug to work at blyth .


----------



## pityacka

Michael, Did not know that name- 'Westsider'. Do you have other information/details about her. ?
Thanks.


----------



## peter3807

http://www.aboutblyth.co.uk/.

Pityacka,

The above site has some good images of Blyth river traffic, including the tugs. Also has some general images of Blyth.

Peter


----------



## pityacka

peter3807, Thank you for that 'gem'. Just had a very quick look at it, and will return to give it a good 'looking at' later today. Mind, I will say this, it will make me homesick. Might even pack my suitcase whilst the wife is out shopping.


----------



## peter3807

pityacka said:


> peter3807, Thank you for that 'gem'. Just had a very quick look at it, and will return to give it a good 'looking at' later today. Mind, I will say this, it will make me homesick. Might even pack my suitcase whilst the wife is out shopping.


.

Hope you enjoy the site. Nice sunny evening here today. Just going for a walk to the beach and south harbour to see if there is anything in.

Peter


----------



## Ray Short

*Blyth Tugboats*

THE EARL OF BEACONSFIELD was originally named "SALT" was built by JT Eltringham in So. Shields. and first reg. at West Hartlepool. My great grandfather John Short was the captain in 1893. He and the ship are mentioned in the Hartlepool Northern Dailey mail 23 June 1893 saving a 4 year old girl from drowning. Ray Short


----------



## connie

*hi,*

hi,
sorry, for diverging off thread,just wondered if any body could tell me the name of the pub that once stood near blyth harbour, believe it burned down in later years.
used this pub frequently whilst on the Baltic vanguard in the 70s.thanks.jon.


----------



## spartan

Does the Dun Cow ring any bells .This was on the quay side on Blyth side of the river. Seven Stars on the other side.
spartan


----------



## Kevo99

This is a long shot I know as this is an old thread..
Does anyone know if there is any dvds about of the tugs at Blyth. My dad worked on them from around 57 until 84 thanks in advance
Kev


----------

